# new ATI-DRIVER! 3.9.0

## gralves

Go get them at:

Link

while there isn't an ebuild  :Smile: 

MOD EDIT: Use the BBCode URL tags, will you please? You're breaking the page layout. --plate

----------

## Venatyr

Does anyone know if anti-aliasing finally works with a 9600 XT?

----------

## yutt

Are there any guides on how to go about updating the drivers? Is it a simple process once you already had a previous installation, or do you have to go through rebuilding the kernel and what-not again?

Update: I've been reading through the Gentoo ATI Radeon FAQ, and it says you can test if 3D acceleration is enabled with a; glxinfo | grep direct.

My results are;

```

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

The FAQ doesn't explicitly say what to do at this point, so I am bit lost. Can anyone assist me?

----------

## gralves

 *yutt wrote:*   

> Are there any guides on how to go about updating the drivers? Is it a simple process once you already had a previous installation, or do you have to go through rebuilding the kernel and what-not again?
> 
> Update: I've been reading through the Gentoo ATI Radeon FAQ, and it says you can test if 3D acceleration is enabled with a; glxinfo | grep direct.
> 
> My results are;
> ...

 

This means you don't have 3d accell.

----------

## gralves

 *Venatyr wrote:*   

> Does anyone know if anti-aliasing finally works with a 9600 XT?

 

I don't know(since I don't have one) but it appears that the NWN memory leak is still there...

----------

## yutt

 *gralves wrote:*   

> This means you don't have 3d accell.

 

Thanks, but I'm aware of that.  :Smile: 

I was asking how to fix the problem. I hunted through my XFree log and found that my kernel module was not the same version as my driver, which was causing the error that disabled 3D acceleration.

Evidentally I have to recompile my kernel before updating my drivers each time? Linux is so odd...

----------

## pandaxiongmao

I hope this ATI driver will be a lot better than the previous one.

----------

## Wedge_

 *yutt wrote:*   

> Evidentally I have to recompile my kernel before updating my drivers each time? Linux is so odd...

 

You have to recompile the drivers each time you change your kernel. Just make sure your /usr/src/linux symlink is pointing to the new sources, emerge the drivers again, and the module should work properly.

----------

## gralves

 *yutt wrote:*   

>  *gralves wrote:*   This means you don't have 3d accell. 
> 
> Thanks, but I'm aware of that. 
> 
> I was asking how to fix the problem. I hunted through my XFree log and found that my kernel module was not the same version as my driver, which was causing the error that disabled 3D acceleration.
> ...

 

Did you do the opengl-update ati ? And then restarted X?

(I'm assuming you are using xfree86, if you are using xorg you might be experiencing this bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=47154

if it's been a while since you last updated the drivers... )

----------

## IvanHoe

Is there an ebuild yet?

----------

## TheCoop

not of 10pm GMT

----------

## Jowilly

 *IvanHoe wrote:*   

> Is there an ebuild yet?

 

Yes, it's in portage.

----------

## yutt

 *Jowilly wrote:*   

>  *IvanHoe wrote:*   Is there an ebuild yet? 
> 
> Yes, it's in portage.

 

I don't see it.

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -s ati-drivers

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ati-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  media-video/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 3.7.6-r1

      Latest version installed: 3.7.6-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 3,300 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:     ATI
```

----------

## gralves

Give some time for the mirrors to sync  :Smile: 

It is there !

```

emerge ati-drivers-3.9.0.ebuild

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-3.9.0 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fglrx-4.3.0-3.9.0.i386.rpm

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fglrx-4.3.0-3.9.0.i386.rpm

 * Applying fglrx-2.6-vmalloc-vmaddr.patch...                             [ ok ] * Applying fglrx-2.6-get-page.patch...                                   [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building the DRM module...

.

.

.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> media-video/ati-drivers-3.9.0 merged.

 

 media-video/ati-drivers

    selected: 3.7.6-r1

   protected: 3.9.0

     omitted: none

 

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

.

.

.

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libMesaGL.so

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions

 * Caching service dependencies...

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

 

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 

 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

----------

## jonnii

these work great.  fixed all the problems i was having with totem (horiz green lines etc...) and no more random X locks!

yayayayayayaayayayayayayaya.

thanks ati.

----------

## zendmaster

New ATI Drivers = Same crap

I'm really getting sick of the crappy ati drivers.  Each time I get my hopes up only to find out that the performance of my 9700 is still crappy.

I'm saving my pennies so I can switch to NVIDIA.  The sooner the better.

----------

## Halcy0n

I agree, these drivers aren't much better.  I went back to 3.7.6.  X froze on me when my screensaver started up.  Good thing I don't play any 3d games really.

----------

## IvanHoe

Well, I'll give 'em a try. Hopefully Blender won't lockup with the new driver.

----------

## Admiral LSD

I tried installing these early this morning by simply renaming the ebuild but ended up having to rebuild my world and virtuals files, xorg and gcc due to file system corruption when the system subsequently crashed (the crash presumably caused by the 3.7.6 fglrx driver still being in memory when the 3.9.0 version was trying to be loaded). Making sure the fglrx driver was unloaded (I had to reboot since rmmod said it was in use but there was nothing in either lsmod or the process list to indicate that it was and forced unloading is useless) and updating using the official ebuild that arrived later went without a hitch.

The ebuild automatically applies the page->count fixups patch which is a nice touch but regparm still seems a little iffy. I have this disabled in my kernel (reversing the patch that made it permanent in -mm) since it breaks bootsplash as well so this isn't really an issue for me but its likely to be annoying for some. Performance seems pretty much the same as the last set but that doesn't bother me as the most graphically intense things I run under Linux atm are xscreensaver and MAME. I've only had them installed for a few hours so a long term assesment is still out of the question but nothing funky has happened yet so I'll just leave them installed and see what happens.

----------

## teedog

Yay the new drivers emerge just fine with the 2.6.6 kernel (2.6.6-love4).  I finally get "Direct Rendering: Yes" from glxinfo.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trejkaz

Questions:

Does UT2004 still run at 2-5fps under the new drivers?

And can it finally do shiny water in NWN yet?

----------

## VolcomPimp

oh come on now!  I just installed debian on my main box and 2 days

ago I d/l the drivers, didnt get to go on yesterday cause I was busy

and today I finally figure out how 2 get them workin correctly w/

my 9600XT (which I jumped for joy over) and now I find out a new

driver is out? bah...

oh well...  X crashes on exit so hopefully this driver will fix it.

----------

## IvanHoe

Alright, what the hell do I need to do to get fglrx to work? I'm using xorg with the 2.6.6-mm5 kernel and here's what I see when I start X:

```
Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.5-mm6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux monsterstation 2.6.6-mm5 #7 Thu May 27 23:00:27 PDT 2004 i686

Build Date: 25 April 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu May 27 23:13:28 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 0
```

----------

## teedog

Argh!  Ever since I installed these new drivers, my system completely freezes every time I log out of Gnome or KDE back to the console.  The screen becomes grey with garbage horizontal and vertical lines.  Nothing responds and I must hard-reboot.   :Confused: Last edited by teedog on Fri May 28, 2004 6:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## herbo

Ivanhoe: Check your busid in xorg.conf, it seems a bit off.

Anyway, this what DRI initalisation does on my machine:

```

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:2:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe883a000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe883a000 to 0x402c8000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.9.0

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: May 11 2004

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.5-gentoo-r1

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd9020000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f00421b bridge: 0x10de/0x01e0

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f00431a

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f004312)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v3.0 (native mode)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xf10fd000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

```

The 3.9.0 drivers dont seem to work any better than 3.7.6, but at least they work  :Smile:  (for me anyway....)

----------

## Wedge_

Ivanhoe: your logfile will give you more details on the error, it only prints out selected messages to the terminal.

----------

## ankit

Still have random lock-ups. Get about 500fps less on glxgears than I did with 3.7.6. Time to unmerge these...

----------

## cloudsurfer

Ivanhoe: I was getting similar problems when Direct Rendering failed with my card and the mm-sources. Did you make sure you have REGPARM turned off in your kernel. That option wrecks all sorts of havok on binary drivers. I have yet to give the new drivers a try and I see a new mm-source is out (well, what else should I expect, a new week, a new mm-kernel sources   :Wink:  )

----------

## Gentii

Hmm, well these drivers aren't so bad, but I still have no luck with ut2004 demo. I can't play at all, it still crash in the menu. Is it possible that my gentoo is broken, and that reinstalling the whole thing can solve the problem?

----------

## IvanHoe

 *cloudsurfer wrote:*   

> Ivanhoe: I was getting similar problems when Direct Rendering failed with my card and the mm-sources. Did you make sure you have REGPARM turned off in your kernel. That option wrecks all sorts of havok on binary drivers. I have yet to give the new drivers a try and I see a new mm-source is out (well, what else should I expect, a new week, a new mm-kernel sources   )

 

Well, I set CONFIG_REGPARM=n in my .config file but as soon as I run make it changes it back to 'y'. Anyway, isn't the 3.9.0 driver supposed to work with register parameters now?

----------

## Admiral LSD

Apparently so but word on rage3d is that it's iffy. Best to just reverse the whole mess and be done with it:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.7-rc1/2.6.7-rc1-mm1/broken-out/force-config_regparm-to-y.patch

```
cd /usr/src/linux

patch -Rp1 /path/to/force-config_regparm-to-y.patch
```

----------

## Gentii

 *Admiral LSD` wrote:*   

> Apparently so but word on rage3d is that it's iffy. Best to just reverse the whole mess and be done with it:
> 
> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.7-rc1/2.6.7-rc1-mm1/broken-out/force-config_regparm-to-y.patch
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Shouldnt it be :

```
cd /usr/src/linux

patch -Rp1 < /path/to/force-config_regparm-to-y.patch
```

----------

## IvanHoe

 *Admiral LSD` wrote:*   

> Apparently so but word on rage3d is that it's iffy. Best to just reverse the whole mess and be done with it:
> 
> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.7-rc1/2.6.7-rc1-mm1/broken-out/force-config_regparm-to-y.patch
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks, I'll try this out later tonight.

----------

## mani-man

Would be interesting if someone posted som before/after figures from glxgears or something so that we that are hesitating could make a decision to upgrade or not.

thanks!

----------

## Jowilly

 *mani-man wrote:*   

> Would be interesting if someone posted som before/after figures from glxgears or something so that we that are hesitating could make a decision to upgrade or not.
> 
> thanks!

 

I get the exact same figures with 3.9.0 than I got with 3.7.6 on my 9800XT.

The only differences is that it now builds correctly (even without warnings) on kernel 2.6.6, and "opengl-update ati" works fine with xorg-x11.

----------

## Hase

I am very new to gentoo and just loaded the new drivers. I don't think I ever even had the old ones working but I am having this problem.

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# fglrxconfig
> 
> bash: fglrxconfig: command not found
> 
> bash-2.05b# fglrxinfo
> ...

 

What the devil do I have to do? BTW; I have a 9000 mobility.

Thanks and Prost!

----------

## mani-man

 *Jowilly wrote:*   

>  *mani-man wrote:*   Would be interesting if someone posted som before/after figures from glxgears or something so that we that are hesitating could make a decision to upgrade or not.
> 
> thanks! 
> 
> I get the exact same figures with 3.9.0 than I got with 3.7.6 on my 9800XT.
> ...

 

I'm still running 3.2.8 which to me seems like the fastest drivers. If the fps hasnt been improved, I'll most likely will skip upgrade once more.

----------

## gentooalex

 *Hase wrote:*   

> I am very new to gentoo and just loaded the new drivers. I don't think I ever even had the old ones working but I am having this problem.
> 
>  *Quote:*   bash-2.05b# fglrxconfig
> 
> bash: fglrxconfig: command not found
> ...

 

Try:

```
/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

```

 the config program apparently isn't in the bin path for root (it has always been like this i think).

----------

## gentooalex

 *mani-man wrote:*   

>  *Jowilly wrote:*    *mani-man wrote:*   Would be interesting if someone posted som before/after figures from glxgears or something so that we that are hesitating could make a decision to upgrade or not.
> 
> thanks! 
> 
> I get the exact same figures with 3.9.0 than I got with 3.7.6 on my 9800XT.
> ...

 

I might be wrong, but this is what I think: 

I'm relatively sure that the 3.9 drivers are faster than 3.7.6. They also seem faster than 3.2.8. I might be wrong, but that is what I have noticed in the short time that I have been using 3.9.

By the way, faster glxgears is in no way indicative of better performance. Glxgears only (useful) function is to test if hardware acceleration is working. Use games to find if drivers are faster.

----------

## mani-man

I havent done any measurements with any *glxgears at all. But i think that the difference when playing for instance ut2k4 with the different versions of ati-drivers is very noticable where every new driver is slower than it's previor version.

----------

## Hase

Thanks, but glxgears still gives me the same "Command not found" error. Must I emerge something for it?

----------

## yutt

Try;

/opt/ati/bin/fgl_glxgears

 :Smile: 

----------

## Hase

That is not in the /opt/ati/bin and doesn't work either. I really think I am missing a bunch of stuff that everyone else here has.

I am also getting an error at boot, failed to load fglrx, when that module should be loading. Am I missing a symlink somewhere and what command should I use to fix it?

Thanks for you patience, I am learning loads everyday.

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# modprobe fglrx
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko): No such device
> 
> 

 

----------

## SneakyPete

I am far from a expet, but you should run the glxgears or fgl_glxgears from your normal user comand prompt $. Neither one of these programs will work for me when i am trying to run them as root or super user.

On a side note, i did notice that running fglrxconfig had to be ran as normal user first before i could run it as root. Once fglrxconfig is done go into /etc/X11/XF86C	onfig-4 and scroll towards the bottum of it. Look for # === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "1"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e44

    Screen 0

i did select no on the Option "UseInternalAGPGART"    during fglrxconfig, but i had to edit the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and change it to NO. I tried many times but the config program always set it to yes, so i would check this or you will not be using your motherboards agpgart. Also make sure you add- agpgart, nvidia_agp or whatever your motherboards agp is called and fglrx to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, make sure they are in this order.

----------

## SneakyPete

I am also curious to see others glxgears and fgl_glxgears scores. Here are mine this is with 9500pro bios flashed. Using the 3.2.8 drivers, kernel-2.6.5. I will try the new drivers and see if there is a improvment.

glxgears

Small Mode

11937 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2387.400 FPS

12897 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2579.400 FPS

12872 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2574.400 FPS

Full Screen

1816 frames in 5.0 seconds = 363.200 FPS

1812 frames in 5.0 seconds = 362.400 FPS

fgl_glxgears

Small Mode

2007 frames in 5.0 seconds = 401.400 FPS

2562 frames in 5.0 seconds = 512.400 FPS

3058 frames in 5.0 seconds = 611.600 FPS

2415 frames in 5.0 seconds = 483.000 FPS

2642 frames in 5.0 seconds = 528.400 FPS

2661 frames in 5.0 seconds = 532.200 FPS

Full Screen

1677 frames in 5.0 seconds = 335.400 FPS

1435 frames in 5.0 seconds = 287.000 FPS

1429 frames in 5.0 seconds = 285.800 FPS

----------

## Hase

 *SneakyPete wrote:*   

> I am far from a expet, but you should run the glxgears or fgl_glxgears from your normal user comand prompt $. Neither one of these programs will work for me when i am trying to run them as root or super user.
> 
> 

 

Great, glxgears does run as a normal user (got around 1000 frames in 5 seconds). I am still unable to find fglrx anywhere in the system and still get the error during boot. As far as the modules.autoload goes, do I need both "radeon" and "fglrx" as entries or might this be the source of the problems?

----------

## SneakyPete

You just need fglrx. Once you have updated the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 run modules-update as super user.

Dont forget to run opengl-update ati as root either

 :Shocked: 

----------

## teedog

 *teedog wrote:*   

> Argh!  Ever since I installed these new drivers, my system completely freezes every time I log out of Gnome or KDE back to the console.  The screen becomes grey with garbage horizontal and vertical lines.  Nothing responds and I must hard-reboot.  

 

I think I found the reason.

 *Quote:*   

> Question 4.17: Why does my system hang when I close down X?
> 
> This usually happens if you're using the Radeon framebuffer driver - try removing it from your kernel and use the VESA driver instead.

 

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#4_hangonexit

----------

## Admiral LSD

 *Gentii wrote:*   

>  *Admiral LSD` wrote:*   Apparently so but word on rage3d is that it's iffy. Best to just reverse the whole mess and be done with it:
> 
> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.7-rc1/2.6.7-rc1-mm1/broken-out/force-config_regparm-to-y.patch
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Opps! Yes, sorry  :Embarassed: 

 *gentooalex wrote:*   

> Try:
> 
> ```
> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig
> 
> ...

 

It's in the search path but the profile and environment changes aren't updated imediately after you emerge it. To fix that run:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Another complication arise if you su to root. This doesnt't source the system profile by default meaning nothing but the most basic paths are available. To fix that simply run source /etc/profile again. To set it up so it always sources the profile put that command in roots ~/.bashrc.

----------

## Hase

 *SneakyPete wrote:*   

> # === Misc Options ===
> 
>     Option "UseFastTLS"                 "1"
> 
>     Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"
> ...

 

Ok, now I am getting more specific errors. After running "startx" I get an error something to the effect that it could not find a device. In the automatically generated XF86Config-4 file, after the BusID option, where it says "vendor=..." mine says "no device present at time of [creation]." I would copy it verbatim but I have to use another computer right now. I guess my next step is to somehow point it to the device. It is a newer laptop and I think it is an AGP bus. Any ideas or suggestions would be great.

----------

## zendmaster

 *Hase wrote:*   

> I am very new to gentoo and just loaded the new drivers. I don't think I ever even had the old ones working but I am having this problem.
> 
>  *Quote:*   bash-2.05b# fglrxconfig
> 
> bash: fglrxconfig: command not found
> ...

 

Make sure you login as root.  su won't do it on my system either. I have to actually login as root.  Not sure why.

----------

## dencar

I find that ati-drivers 3.7.6-r1 and 3.9.0 will not build the fglrx module in kernels later than 2.6.6-rc3-mm1 (including 2.6.7-rc1-mm1)  or development-sources 2.6.6 and 2.6.7-rc1. Both ati-drivers work fine with 2.6.6-rc3-mm1 and give 582fps on glxgears at 1024x768 full screen with my 9700pro. Can anyone tell me how to get ati-drivers to work with the latest kernels, please?

----------

## dencar

Sorry, I see there is another thread including use of xorg-x11, which I use also. I'll watch the outcome there. Regards.

----------

## gentooalex

 *SneakyPete wrote:*   

> I am also curious to see others glxgears and fgl_glxgears scores. Here are mine this is with 9500pro bios flashed. Using the 3.2.8 drivers, kernel-2.6.5. I will try the new drivers and see if there is a improvment.
> 
> glxgears
> 
> Small Mode
> ...

 

I have a radeon 9500pro without a flashed bios. The drivers appear to be faster.

```
alex@localhost alex $ glxgears

10736 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2147.200 FPS

12943 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2588.600 FPS

12945 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2589.000 FPS

12945 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2589.000 FPS

12937 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2587.400 FPS

12931 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2586.200 FPS

```

```
alex@localhost alex $ fgl_glxgears

1513 frames in 5.0 seconds = 302.600 FPS

1899 frames in 5.0 seconds = 379.800 FPS

1901 frames in 5.0 seconds = 380.200 FPS

1902 frames in 5.0 seconds = 380.400 FPS

1902 frames in 5.0 seconds = 380.400 FPS

1894 frames in 5.0 seconds = 378.800 FPS

1873 frames in 5.0 seconds = 374.600 FPS

```

----------

## mani-man

I'm using a 9700 non-pro and a amd 2500+

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> glxgears
> 
> 17492 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3498.400 FPS
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fgl_glxgears
> 
> 2098 frames in 5.0 seconds = 419.600 FPS
> ...

 

----------

## Nate_S

what he said

```
nate@natescomp nate $ echo $PATH

/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/home/nate/bin:/usr/local/bin:\

/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3:/opt/ati/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:\

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:\

/usr/kde/3.2/bin

nate@natescomp nate $ su

Password:

root@natescomp nate # echo $PATH

/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

root@natescomp nate # source /etc/profile

natescomp nate # echo $PATH

/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/bin:\

/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3:/opt/ati/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:\

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:\

/usr/kde/3.2/sbin:/usr/kde/3.2/bin:/opt/XnView

natescomp nate # ls -l /opt/ati/bin

total 260

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 111292 Apr 25 11:32 fgl_glxgears

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  17298 May 25 23:07 fglrx_xgamma

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 102896 May 25 23:07 fglrxconfig

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  21151 May 25 23:07 fglrxinfo

```

One thought: is it possiable that these apps are in the ati-drivers-extra package?  that would make sense.

----------

## Admiral LSD

A couple of them are (fgl_glxgears for example) are but I know for a fact that fglrxconfig and fglrxinfo are not since I only have the ati-drivers package installed and I have both fglrxconfig and fglrxinfo.

----------

## jules

@Admiral LSD`

So, you actually have 2.6.7-rc1-mm1 AND ati-drivers 3.9.0 working together?

I followed your tip to reverse the patch out of the kernel sources, re-built the kernel, re-emerged the ati-drivers and this is what I get when I load fglrx:

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 432 MBytes.

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

 printing eip:

e09b35c0

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0002 [#1]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: fglrx sg sd_mod scsi_mod

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<e09b35c0>]    Tainted: P   VLI

EFLAGS: 00010286   (2.6.7-rc1-mm1)

EIP is at __ke_memset+0x10/0x20 [fglrx]

eax: 00000000   ebx: 00000000   ecx: e09dbc28   edx: 00000000

esi: dfad5000   edi: 00000000   ebp: c0385bc0   esp: dfad5f24

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 4676, threadinfo=dfad5000 task=dfb00660)

Stack: e09dbc20 e09dbaf0 e09bda82 e09dbc28 00000000 00000010 e09dbaa0 dfad5000

       e09dbaf0 e09dbaa0 e09b52e7 e09dbc20 00000000 00000d28 00000246 e09dbaa0

       dfad5000 e09dbaa0 e093b257 e09dbaa0 00000000 0000001b 0000001a 0000001c

Call Trace:

 [<e09bda82>] _r6x_IsDeviceSupported+0x22/0x1790 [fglrx]

 [<e09b52e7>] firegl_init+0xe7/0x110 [fglrx]

 [<e093b257>] firegl_init_module+0xe7/0x17d [fglrx]

 [<c012d4b0>] sys_init_module+0x120/0x250

 [<c0103ec7>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 

Code: ff ff 89 06 83 c6 04 39 ef 72 e5 8b 04 24 83 c4 08 5b 5e 5f 5d c3 90 8d 74 26 00 83 ec 08 89 1c 24 89 7c 24 04 89 c3 89 df 89 d0 <f3> aa 89 d8 8b 7c 24 04 8b 1c 24 83 c4 08 c3 90 83 ec 08 81 f9

```

The card is a Radeon 9600pro with an Athlon XP1700. Any hints on how to fix?

----------

## silverpig

 *jules wrote:*   

> @Admiral LSD`
> 
> So, you actually have 2.6.7-rc1-mm1 AND ati-drivers 3.9.0 working together?
> 
> I followed your tip to reverse the patch out of the kernel sources, re-built the kernel, re-emerged the ati-drivers and this is what I get when I load fglrx:
> ...

 

I've got the exact same problem. It's a CONFIG_REGPARM thing (search the boards). I'm trying to find an ebuild patch or something. Apparently compiling the drivers with a -mregparm=3 flag makes it work, so I'll try working on that.

----------

## p4x

 *Quote:*   

> I've got the exact same problem. It's a CONFIG_REGPARM thing (search the boards). I'm trying to find an ebuild patch or something. Apparently compiling the drivers with a -mregparm=3 flag makes it work, so I'll try working on that.

 

Alternatively:

make menuconfig

Processor Type and Features --> uncheck "Use Register Arguments"

For the record, I'm running 2.6.7-rc1-love1 and the 3.9.0 drivers on a 9700 PRO without problems.

----------

## gralves

What is the effect of the regparm option? How does it affects the kernel? In other words, why should I ever enable it?

----------

## Wedge_

What I think it does is pass the first few arguments of functions in registers rather than pushing them onto the stack (which is the normal calling convention for C). Since accessing registers is faster than accessing the stack, it should speed things up a bit.

----------

## Admiral LSD

Except that on register-starved architectures like x86 it apparently does jack-all except break binary drivers. I'm really starting to think thats the point...

----------

## Wedge_

Yeah, the x86 only has a few general purpose registers - I think that's why -fomit-frame-pointer can give a noticeable speedup in some apps, because it frees up a register for calculations rather than storing the frame pointer. What about AMD64 systems? Is it more worthwhile on those?

----------

## gokussj

Hi!

I have installed 3.9.0 for my Radeon 8500 and i must admit that glxgears now is passed from 22xx to 25xx!!

Good work Ati... at least for glxgears  :Wink: 

In winex my deusex installation has the same black rectangle appearing sometimes: a great rectangle it covers the whole screen  :Sad: 

So for that problem 3.2.8 are equals to 3.9.0.

----------

## mirko_3

For those of you who have problems with missing apps, yes, they are in the ati-drivers-extra; earlier they were included in ati-drivers, and for this reason many people only have ati-drivers installed but also have the apps: they are old versions, leftovers.

----------

## Admiral LSD

Again, it depends on exactly what apps you're talking about. I just ran both quickpkg (which should, in theory, package only files that were installed by the current ebuild. Any older files left behind should be ignored) over my existing ati-drivers install and emerge -B to create a new package bypassing my existing install and both have fglrx_gamma, fglrxinfo and fglrxconfig. Both fgl_glxgears and the fireglcontrol control panel are missing and provided by the ati-drivers-extra package but nothing important to actually using the drivers is left out.

----------

## MaxDamage

 :Question:   :Question:  Nobody has texture-corruption problems??  :Question:   :Question: 

I will explain myself: in games like Quake3 or GLQuake, the textures get messed up a bit, and appear rectangles of a color where they shouldn't. The impression is textures became "blocky".

In Quake3 is easy to see: just start the game and look the Quake3 logo in the background of the menu. It looks very blocky.

I noticed it using both 3.7 and 3.9 drivers. 3.2.8 don't have this issue.

Anybody has noticed it too? Any fix?

P.S. - My Quake3 and glxgears scores are exactly the same with 3.2.8 and 3.9.0. I'm using a Radeon 9600Pro. Xorg X11 6.7.0

 :Arrow:  EDIT: I found the origin. It's texture compression. Two options are possible:

1) 3.2.8 drivers didn't support texture compression, so textures were crisp.

2) Or the texture compression method of 3.9.0 drivers is crap!! My old Geforce2 GTS also had texture compression activated, and never looked half ugly this looks!!   :Mad: 

----------

## sn4ip3r

 *p4x wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I've got the exact same problem. It's a CONFIG_REGPARM thing (search the boards). I'm trying to find an ebuild patch or something. Apparently compiling the drivers with a -mregparm=3 flag makes it work, so I'll try working on that. 
> 
> Alternatively:
> 
> make menuconfig
> ...

 

No need to uncheck "User Register Arguments" anymore, just use my patch from here.

----------

## Master One

 *ankit wrote:*   

> Still have random lock-ups. Get about 500fps less on glxgears than I did with 3.7.6. Time to unmerge these...

 

Hm, I got the driver 3.9.0 going on my notebook with an embedded ATI Radeon M9 9000 64MB, but I also get agbout 500fps less with glxgears than with the previously installed version. Strangely the results of fgl_glxgears seemed to be the same, so no loss there. Could it be, that this is a glxgears problem?

Tested this 2 days ago, can't play arround with it right now, as I am rebuilding the whole system on my notebook.

----------

## Hase

Running the ATI Mobility 9000, do I need DRI enabld in the kernel? Module or not? Still getting errors that fglrx is not finding a device. Any links or help would be great.

----------

## teedog

 *Hase wrote:*   

> Running the ATI Mobility 9000, do I need DRI enabld in the kernel? Module or not? Still getting errors that fglrx is not finding a device. Any links or help would be great.

 

I too have a Mobility 9000.  Follow the directions here and everything will run perfectly.

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#2_kernelopts

----------

## shift

 *teedog wrote:*   

> Argh!  Ever since I installed these new drivers, my system completely freezes every time I log out of Gnome or KDE back to the console.  The screen becomes grey with garbage horizontal and vertical lines.  Nothing responds and I must hard-reboot.  

 

Sounds like framebuffer problems.  Are you running a framebuffer console with radeonfb or something?  Ditto for the person who said X crashes on exit.  I changed to just the normal vesa (no 85Hz ref rate though) and X stopped crashing when I log out of KDE or switch to console.

----------

## teedog

 *shift wrote:*   

>  *teedog wrote:*   Argh!  Ever since I installed these new drivers, my system completely freezes every time I log out of Gnome or KDE back to the console.  The screen becomes grey with garbage horizontal and vertical lines.  Nothing responds and I must hard-reboot.   
> 
> Sounds like framebuffer problems.  Are you running a framebuffer console with radeonfb or something?  Ditto for the person who said X crashes on exit.  I changed to just the normal vesa (no 85Hz ref rate though) and X stopped crashing when I log out of KDE or switch to console.

 

Yeh I actually posted my solution on page 2.  Thanks for replying though.

 *teedog wrote:*   

> I think I found the reason.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Question 4.17: Why does my system hang when I close down X?
> 
> This usually happens if you're using the Radeon framebuffer driver - try removing it from your kernel and use the VESA driver instead. 
> ...

 

----------

## gentooalex

 *MaxDamage wrote:*   

>   Nobody has texture-corruption problems??  
> 
> I will explain myself: in games like Quake3 or GLQuake, the textures get messed up a bit, and appear rectangles of a color where they shouldn't. The impression is textures became "blocky".
> 
> In Quake3 is easy to see: just start the game and look the Quake3 logo in the background of the menu. It looks very blocky.
> ...

 

I have the same weird texture thing.

----------

## gentooalex

 *gentooalex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have a radeon 9500pro without a flashed bios. The drivers appear to be faster.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Here are the results from glxgears and fgl_glxgears after switching from 2.4 to kernel 2.6.6 

```
alex@localhost alex $ glxgears

10381 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2076.200 FPS

12887 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2577.400 FPS

12887 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2577.400 FPS

12869 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2573.800 FPS
```

```

alex@localhost alex $ fgl_glxgears

1406 frames in 5.0 seconds = 281.200 FPS

1721 frames in 5.0 seconds = 344.200 FPS

1767 frames in 5.0 seconds = 353.400 FPS
```

Seems a little slower in 2.6....

----------

## Gentii

Why do you only care at glxgears? Like all people say, it isnt a benchmark. It's useful only to see if 3d is working or not.

----------

## gentooalex

 *Gentii wrote:*   

> Why do you only care at glxgears? Like all people say, it isnt a benchmark. It's useful only to see if 3d is working or not.

 

Yeah thats right. I've been trying to tell people that. if you look at my prior posts you can tell that I've said this. I think glxgears is silly to use as comparisons but people are posting their scores and i'm a conformist.

----------

## dencar

Admiral LSD is the guru. I applied his force-config_regparm-to-y.patch and now have fglrx module in 2.6.7-rc1-mm1 with ati-drivers 3.9.0 and extras. When I run glxgears full screen at 1024x768 with my 9700pro and xp2800+ Barton I get 602fps compared with previous 582fps, a 20fps increase with the 3.9.0 drivers.  Thank you, Admiral LSD. Now to fix the mtrr error....

----------

## Mythos

This new ATi drivers are 10% slower than the old one ...

don't forget modules-update if you change kernel

----------

## dencar

This new ATi drivers are 10% slower than the old one ... 

Well, I did modules-update and I get 20fps (3%) faster using 3.9.0. Of course, that's only with glxgears, not a benchmark.

----------

## Master One

Did you generate a new fglrxconfig after the upgrade to 3.9.0? Seems they have changed some config-parameters, especially the mtrr-line (Option "mtrr" "off") seems to be important, see the comment in that line.

----------

## Gentii

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

----------

## Raistlin

 *Gentii wrote:*   

> # === misc DRI settings ===
> 
>     Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

 

hmm, but it was this way already with the fglrxconfig from the 3.7.6 driver

----------

## Admiral LSD

The mtrr error was just pointed out to me and even though my X log showed I had it it didn't seem to affect performance. Re-running fglrxconfig seems to have done the trick though.

----------

## Hase

When I emerge the new radeon drivers, I shouldn't be seeing the fglrx module in the kernel config menu, should I?

I really am just losing my mind trying to make this work.

BTW, the 2004.0 boot disk does not identify the card but the 2004.1 disk does. I think that the installed system is not seeing it there (or at least it is not looking in the right place). Might it actually be a pci card and not an agp and how could I tell?

----------

## JoeTheFoo

It doesn't look like they added support for the mobility 9700  :Sad: 

----------

## StuRReaL

I can't get these drivers to work in hardware mode, i'm getting mesa indirect renderer. 

I'm using the gentoo-dev-sources so I guess thats 2.6.5, now i know that i'm not meant to compile with xfree dri, so as far as i can see i haven't but i'm not all together sure where it is, its not in the gfx section. I'm also using X-Org X11. I'm running X no problem but my ati drivers don't seem to work  :Sad:  any ideas?

----------

## Admiral LSD

You basically need to make sure that

```
Processor type and features --->

        [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support 
```

```
Character devices --->

        <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

        < >   ALI chipset support

        < >   ATI chipset support

        < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support

        < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support 

        < >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

        < >   Intel i865 chipset support

        <M>   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

        < >   SiS chipset support

        < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support

        < >   VIA chipset support

        < >   Transmeta Efficeon support
```

and:

```
Character devices --->

        [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

are properly set up to reflect your system set up. And that at least the generic agpgart and chipset-specific modules are loaded before you start X. If you use hotplug this will be handled automatically otherwise just add

```
agpgart

whatever-agp
```

into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Next you need to make sure that XF86Config/xorg.conf are properly set up for the fglrx driver. The fglrxconfig program does a decent job of this, the only thing you have to look out for is when you get to the question:

```
==============================================================================

Advanced OS Settings

==============================================================================

External AGPGART module:

It is possible (but not recommended) to turn off the usage of

built-in agp support of the provided fglrx kernel module and

use the external AGP GART module (agpgart.o) of the Linux kernel.

If you want to use the external module then ensure that it loads

prior to the drivers full startup. In order to manually load the

external agpgart module execute this on the commandline (as root):

    /sbin/insmod agpgart

or alternatively configure your system to auto load the module.

Do you want to use the external AGP GART module (y/n)? [n]
```

it's important that you answer "y".

Once the X configuration is done you have to tell the system to use the ATi OpenGL ICD by running:

```
opengl-update ati
```

When performing this step it's important to make sure you're completely outside of X. In particular if you use some kind of display manager (gdm, kdm, xdm etc) you have ot shut it down before you try this.

Hopefully after all that when you go back into X (rebooting if necessary)you'll get notification that direct rendering (and therefore hardware 3D) is enabled:

```
ianweb@genom ianweb $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

```
ianweb@genom ianweb $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9700 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.9.0)
```

----------

## janiskr

Is there any 3D benchmark to test 3d performance

know posibilities by me:

1) 3d games

2) glxgears (results can be comapred only ATi to ATi or nVidia to nVidia or G2MX400 will beat R9500   :Wink:  )

so what are perofrmance of new ati drivers (my glxgears dropped down for ~500fps) maybe in games it's better

Any ideas how to compare better?

----------

## StuRReaL

 *Admiral LSD` wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> agpgart
> 
> ...

 

Don't i only need to do that if i'm not using hotplug? or should I do it anyway, but I usually build my agp gart into the kernel and not as a separate module. Or is better build it as a modules 

(i'm still learning so I don't know these things)

But i shall try your suggestion once i get home.

----------

## Admiral LSD

Hotplug will handle the loading of those modules automatically. You only need to use that file if you're not using hotplug.

----------

## StuRReaL

yeah I thought as much but wasn't sure. I use hotplug cause i can't be arsed to fiddling with configs, the extra few seconds on bootup isn't much of an issue  :Wink: 

I take it your not a user of hotplug then? 

Thanks for your help and i'll try these things out tonight. I feel a kernel compile coming on

----------

## kanguru

i got more 100fps in fgl_glxgears and +200fps in glxgears with this drivers. But... i got less 30/40fps in ut2003/4 with this drivers.... for me... ut is much more important then glxgears   :Rolling Eyes: 

3.7.x and 3.9.x just sucks for me. (ati 9800 pro)

----------

## Admiral LSD

 *StuRReaL wrote:*   

> yeah I thought as much but wasn't sure. I use hotplug cause i can't be arsed to fiddling with configs, the extra few seconds on bootup isn't much of an issue 
> 
> I take it your not a user of hotplug then? 
> 
> Thanks for your help and i'll try these things out tonight. I feel a kernel compile coming on

 

I use hotplug since udev requires it. I haven't really noticed any change in my startup times though.

----------

## StuRReaL

Ah realised my arse up. I'd forgotten to copy my XF86Config-4 to xorg.conf it all works now

----------

## Jammet

I have yet to make a longer test, but the random X freezes seem to be gone now that I have migrated to Xorg and updated these drivers as well.

So, there is hope.

----------

## teedog

 *Admiral LSD` wrote:*   

> Next you need to make sure that XF86Config/xorg.conf are properly set up for the fglrx driver. The fglrxconfig program does a decent job of this, the only thing you have to look out for is when you get to the question:
> 
> ```
> ==============================================================================
> 
> ...

 

Are you sure?  My understanding is that answering "n" means use the drivers AGP support, "y" means use the kernel AGP support.  There is the corresponding "UseInternalAGPGART" option in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. Setting it to "yes" means use the AGP support in the driver, setting it to "no" means use the AGP support of the kernel (note that the setting is the opposite of the wizard since one is talking about "Internal" the other is talking about "External").

I've been assuming that ATI's driver AGP support is better.  Correct me if I'm wrong.

----------

## Fortean

 *teedog wrote:*   

> Are you sure?  My understanding is that answering "n" means use the drivers AGP support, "y" means use the kernel AGP support.  There is the corresponding "UseInternalAGPGART" option in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. Setting it to "yes" means use the AGP support in the driver, setting it to "no" means use the AGP support of the kernel (note that the setting is the opposite of the wizard since one is talking about "Internal" the other is talking about "External").
> 
> I've been assuming that ATI's driver AGP support is better.  Correct me if I'm wrong.

 

This is what I have gathered looking around on fglrx. 1. If your card works with the internal fglrx agp support you are lucky. 2. Most likely it will not especially if you are using a nforce2 motherboard, in which case people have been complaining of agp-related messages in dmesg and memory leaks - I run external agp-gart (i.e. in the kernel) and have extremely stable X and 3d support but other people might have huge memory leak problems...

For more information, take a look at this:

http://www.rage3d.com/content/articles/atilinuxhowto/[/url]

----------

## Wedge_

The kernel AGP is generally more reliable than the drivers own from what I've seen over time. It's not so bad now, but in the past some boards just wouldn't work with the internal AGP. If they both work for you then you can generally use either one - there should be no difference in performance at all in most cases.

----------

## teedog

Ah thanks.  I think I'll go try the kernel AGP support then.  I am encountering full system freezes (ALT CTRL Del or Backspace have no effect) when I scroll quickly in Firefox.

----------

## glirk

I found out today that my 9600XT was not using all of it's memory due to the mtrr overlap error.  Applied the fix as outlined below (the first one, the kernel modification did not work), and I can't believe the difference in performance.  Not sure if this is relevant to the mtrr discussion in this thread, but here is the link anyway:

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?threadid=33736241

I think this might be relevant to the person with the constant freezing.  Not sure.

----------

## ares

Use xorg-x11 , kernel version is 2.6.7-rc1-mm1

I have problem compile ati-drivers

```

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.7-rc1-mm1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:794: error: conflicting types for '__ke_block_all_signals'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:151: error: previous declaration of '__ke_block_all_signals' was here

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:794: error: conflicting types for '__ke_block_all_signals'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:151: error: previous declaration of '__ke_block_all_signals' was here

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_block_all_signals':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:796: warning: passing arg 1 of `block_all_signals' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_request_irq':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1828: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3085: error: conflicting types for '__ke_smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:400: error: previous declaration of '__ke_smp_call_function' was here

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3085: error: conflicting types for '__ke_smp_call_function'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:400: error: previous declaration of '__ke_smp_call_function' was here

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.7-rc1-mm1'

```

----------

## ares

Ok. resolved

----------

## deprave

Works great for me with 2.6.6 kernel (ut2k4 aswell) 9600 XT

----------

## darkangael

I am having great driver fun, on the one hand, 3.2.8 works for neverwinter nights (anything else has that awful mem leak), but ut2004 refuses to work in 3.2.8 . UT2004 works fine in 3.2.9 though. I have ASUS a7n8x-E deluxe and abit 9600xt vivo

----------

## axe_swing

I get this from tail -f /var/log/everything/current

Jun 16 12:44:39 [kernel] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 431 MBytes.

Jun 16 12:44:39 [kernel] [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 7118 using kernel context 0

Jun 16 12:44:40 [kernel] atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

                - Last output repeated twice -

Jun 16 12:44:54 [gdm(pam_unix)] session opened for user ogre by (uid=0)

Jun 16 12:45:04 [su(pam_unix)] session opened for user root by ogre(uid=1000)

Jun 16 12:55:59 [gconfd (ogre-7948)] starting (version 2.6.0), pid 7948 user 'ogre'

Jun 16 12:55:59 [gconfd (ogre-7948)] Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only config source at position 0

Jun 16 12:55:59 [gconfd (ogre-7948)] Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/ogre/.gconf" to a writable config source at position 1

Jun 16 12:55:59 [gconfd (ogre-7948)] Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only config source at position 2

I am running 2.6.7-rc3-mm2 w/patch applied as below:

patch -Rp1 < /home/ogre/Desktop/force-config_regparm-to-y.patch

and box unchecked in parameter passing in kernel config

Did a emerge ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers for 3.9 drivers

glxinfo:

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

Anybody ?

----------

## Wedge_

Your XFree log would be more useful - /var/log/XFree86.0.log (or /var/log/Xorg.0.log if you're using Xorg).

----------

## axe_swing

[22] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bcff (0x100) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [38] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [39] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd8700000 (size=0x07900000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0891000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0891000 to 0x40235000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.9.0

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: May 11 2004

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.7-rc3-mm2

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe9000000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0891000 at 0x40235000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer -

assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

----------

## Wedge_

A little more of it would have been nice, but the actual error is this: 

```
(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP 
```

That means it can't find your AGP chipset. Do you have the correct support selected in the kernel, and do you have "UseInternalAGPGART" set to "no" in your XF86Config / xorg.conf file?

----------

## axe_swing

UseInternalAGPGART is set to "no" in misc options

via_agp agpgart fglrx are all loaded fglrx w/ above errors

the via agp support only seems to be in one place just before drm which is not enabled per most thing I see here. But the via_agp is set and loaded

----------

## Wedge_

If you have a 64 bit system, I think you may also need this option selected: 

```
< > AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support
```

----------

## slobba

 *kanguru wrote:*   

> i got more 100fps in fgl_glxgears and +200fps in glxgears with this drivers. But... i got less 30/40fps in ut2003/4 with this drivers.... for me... ut is much more important then glxgears  
> 
> 3.7.x and 3.9.x just sucks for me. (ati 9800 pro)

 

I am seeing the same results as you with my 9700. Increases in both glxgears and fgl_glxgears results but my ut2004 benchmark scores have dropped by about 25fps. 

With the 3.2.8 drivers:

```

UT2004 Build UT2004_Patch_[2004-05-10_17.18]

x86 Linux

AuthenticAMD PentiumPro-class processor @ 2205 MHz

Radeon 9700 (AIB) Athlon (3DNow!)

dm-rankin?spectatoronly=1?numbots=12?quickstart=1?attractcam=1 -benchmark -seconds=77 -ini=default.ini -exec=../Benchmark/Stuff/botmatchexec.txt

14.639396 / 66.060532 / 165.462158 fps         rand[1387046658]

Score = 63.112236

```

and with the 3.9.0 drivers:

```

UT2004 Build UT2004_Patch_[2004-05-10_17.18]

x86 Linux

AuthenticAMD PentiumPro-class processor @ 2205 MHz

RADEON 9700 PRO Generic

dm-rankin?spectatoronly=1?numbots=12?quickstart=1?attractcam=1 -benchmark -seconds=77 -ini=default.ini -exec=../Benchmark/Stuff/botmatchexec.txt

12.780709 / 38.751514 / 88.772949 fps         rand[477307505]

Score = 38.758003

```

Problem now is that emerging the 3.2.8 drivers fails:

```

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `agp_generic_alloc_page':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:1405: error: structure has no member named `count'

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-3.2.8-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.7'

 * glx module not built

```

Think it might have something to do with the 2.6.7 kernel.

----------

## axe_swing

Wedge_

Thank you very much that was it. I never noticed that but look at this  :Smile: 

bash-2.05b$ fgl_glxgears

3425 frames in 5.0 seconds = 685.000 FPS

3772 frames in 5.0 seconds = 754.400 FPS

3953 frames in 5.0 seconds = 790.600 FPS

4219 frames in 5.0 seconds = 843.800 FPS

4212 frames in 5.0 seconds = 842.400 FPS

4228 frames in 5.0 seconds = 845.600 FPS

4219 frames in 5.0 seconds = 843.800 FPS

Broken pipe

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

20947 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4189.400 FPS

21928 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4385.600 FPS

21930 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4386.000 FPS

21926 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4385.200 FPS

----------

